

Concept-Oriented Programming - shayan
http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=47699

======
Zak
_Each concept has two definitions for each method provided in its reference
class and object class._

Because Java-style OOP just doesn't have enough boilerplate. It sounds like
the problems this solves have already been solved better by CLOS.

~~~
thisisnotmyname
Can you help me out - what is the problem they are trying to solve in the
first place?

~~~
queensnake
The problem that different kinds of composition are not equally easy to
specify. Some, non-blessed ones you have to put together with design patterns.
He has an abstraction / implementation method that makes it all as easy as
pie. At least that's what I took from it.

